
Flat Design = Skinny Jeans: An Interview with Jeff Veen and Tony Conrad - _pius
http://www.trueventures.com/2013/10/28/flat-design-skinny-jeans-an-interview-with-jeff-veen-and-tony-conrad/
======
a5seo
The title is a bit misleading. A better title would be "Modern Design =
Trust," per this quote:

 _" An up-to-date design tells you that the company is led by smart, modern
people. They’re on top of things. They get it, and as a result, their
customers trust them because they feel like the product or service will
continue to evolve."_

